# Lilly is a little too skinny



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I took Lilly to the vet on Saturday because she needed a health certificate to fly this weekend. She is a little over 7 months old and she still only weighs 3.5lbs. She was exactly that much about 3.5 weeks earlier when she got spayed too but I think she has gotten a little bigger since then sizewise but apparently she has not gained any weight. My vet said that she is a little on the skinny side but not underweight to the point of concern. She said the Lilly's eating habits seemed healthy. I give Lilly about 1/2 cup of food per day, most days she eats all of it and if I see her bowl empty I will add to it for her. I feed her Merrick Puppy Plate and she gets two to three Mother Hubbard chicken flavored treats per day. They are very small treats so that she can actually chew them up. My vet said that sometimes she suggests adding some wet food to the mix but she is hessitant of this with little dogs since they are notrious for being picky eaters. She was just concerned that if I start adding wet food to Lilly's diet she won't eat her dry food anymore which we don't want. Do you think I should start giving her more treats or maybe add some boiled chicken to her food a few days a week? Also, I walk her 2+ miles per day. Is that too much for a puppy Lilly's size? She still has so much energy left even after a 45 minute walk that it seems she needs the walk. 

My vet didn't seem too concerned but just wanted me to be aware that her putting on some weight would be a good thing. Let me know if you have any tips on what I can do. 

Thanks!


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

if lilly is getting 2+ mile walks, i would suggest getting her on a different dry food with higher protein and lo carb like innova evo or solid gold barking at the moon. lilly might gain weight pretty fast if shes on these foods so just make sure to keep her weight in check which im sure you'll have no problem with seeing as you are already giving her plenty of exercise.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I think maybe you should increase her food a bit. My Molly is 5 months old and weighs 2 pounds 7 ounces, and she eats 1/2 cup a day of kibble + 2-3 tablespoons of canned food. Sometimes she doesn't eat all of it, but most times she does, and she isn't getting as much exercise as your Lilly. If you are worried about mixing in the wet food, you could give it to her at a different time, and by itself- not mixed in with the dry. 

Good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Two miles a day for such a little dog seems like too much exercise. These babies can actually get all the exercise they need indoors. Are you feeding her the puppy formula of the dog food? With that kind of exercise she definitely needs the extra protein and fat.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> if lilly is getting 2+ mile walks, i would suggest getting her on a different dry food with higher protein and lo carb like innova evo or solid gold barking at the moon. lilly might gain weight pretty fast if shes on these foods so just make sure to keep her weight in check which im sure you'll have no problem with seeing as you are already giving her plenty of exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the above advice is a good start. Mia is 7 months and weighs 4.4 and is still
on puppy food. I give her wet food twice a day and keep a bowl of dry puppy food
available 24/7. She's always ready to eat her regular meals and picks on the dry 
food throughout the day. She does fine this way.







Also 2+ miles a day is a lot
of walking for a puppy so small. She's probably burning up every single colorie 
she takes in.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

wow - i used to walk louis about 3 miles a day 3 to 4 times a day also - he was FULL of energy - and still had plenty left when we got home. i would always give him extra treats when we got home from the long walks. does she only get 2 or three treats a day? i think the protein would definitely help.

maybe louis is getting too many







. he gets one each time he goes out to do his business and i give him vegetables when i teach him tricks and we practice the tricks we learned on a regular basis so he doesn't forget them. of course, louis is a "healthy" 9.5lbs. but the doc says he is not overweight and very healthy (can still feel his ribs and feel most of his muscles) and very taut


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

wow those are LONG walks for such a tiny baby







maybe you could shorten them to help her keep some of those calories to gain some weight. i would add at least a couple of tablespoons each meal to your baby's food (merrick wingaling is VERY popular with lola). maybe give a few more treats too.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you for all of the advice. The problem is that I don't think she would eat more of her dry food. I really am giving her as much as she wants already because if I ever see her bowl empty I add more food. I live in a really small one bedroom condo so Lilly can't really get much exercise inside. There is really nowhere for her to run. I told my vet she was getting long walks and my vet didn't seem to think that was bad. She doesn't seem to be tired when we get home as she still plays with her toys and bites after my ankles







. We had about 2 weeks of straight rain here in Boston in the spring and she didn't get outside much and she wasn't sleeping well which is why I made sure to give her such a good walk at night. 

Do dogs go through growth spurts like kids where they grow quickly and get skinnier and then their body will catch up? Because after Lilly got spayed she has definitely gotten longer but just not put on any weight. I think for now I am going to give her more treats and maybe add some boiled chicken and maybe some vegetables to her food. She is still on the Merrick Puppy Plate and I mean she seems to like it since she eats about 1/2 cup per day. When she was teething I would add water to her food and she GOBBLED that down so I guess I could always add some water to her food each day which would ensure she was getting a bit of extra nutrition. 

Is 2 miles really more exercise than anyone else gives their maltese? I thought I was doing her good with the fresh air and exercise to keep her well adjusted and calm while I'm gone during the day


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Thank you for all of the advice. The problem is that I don't think she would eat more of her dry food. I really am giving her as much as she wants already because if I ever see her bowl empty I add more food. I live in a really small one bedroom condo so Lilly can't really get much exercise inside. There is really nowhere for her to run. I told my vet she was getting long walks and my vet didn't seem to think that was bad. She doesn't seem to be tired when we get home as she still plays with her toys and bites after my ankles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey if Lilly likes those long walks then I can't see anything wrong with it. I was just surprised
to hear that a little dog that small walks that far, but that's just me. You just keep doing what
you and lilly are comfortable with. And if it helps wear her out and helps her sleep better then
you go for it. Just find some more fattening food to feed her.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE] Hey if Lilly likes those long walks then I can't see anything wrong with it. I was just surprised
to hear that a little dog that small walks that far, but that's just me. You just keep doing what
you and lilly are comfortable with. And if it helps wear her out and helps her sleep better then
you go for it. Just find some more fattening food to feed her.









[/QUOTE]


I know! I need to find something more fattening! Can I give her Pizza














? I will definitely be giving her EXTRA treats. I wonder if she doesn't eat as much as she would because she "has" to walk from the kitchen to the living room to eat her kibble on the rug. Maybe she is just too lazy. I will move her food bowl onto the rug and see if she will eat more/faster. My fear is just that I don't want to start giving her food that I don't necessarily always want her to eat, like the canned food. 

I really do hope that the walks are ok for her because she really does like them. I live in Boston and there are so many dogs out which has helped her to become wonderfully socialized and now she LOVES other dogs. 

I'll do my best to get her to eat some more. I just worry about her and since she is my first dog I don't really have any experience. Thank goodness you guys have such great advice!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with some of the others that 2 miles seems like a lot. Just think of those tiny little legs walking that far. Gosh, I'd have trouble walking that far myself!!









The amount of food sounds like plenty. What about cutting the walk to one mile? That way she could get exercise, etc. but maybe it would give her a chance to conserve more calories.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if she is on the thin side of normal and ur vet isnt concerned..i would keep things the way they are. chances are she will slow down and start to gain on her own, and it is better for her to be on the thin side than for her to be overweight. Parker has always been on the thin side...didnt fill out til he was about 3..but hes never been too thin to be of concern.









as far as the walking...if her pads arent being worn off and she isnt on the verge of collapse, then she should be ok


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> if she is on the thin side of normal and ur vet isnt concerned..i would keep things the way they are. chances are she will slow down and start to gain on her own, and it is better for her to be on the thin side than for her to be overweight. Parker has always been on the thin side...didnt fill out til he was about 3..but hes never been too thin to be of concern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the response! Yeah, my vet wasn't too concerned just mentioned that I could offer her more food and that it wouldn't be a bad thing for her to put on some weight. Lilly isn't even close to the verge of collapse, haha. She still wants to run up and down the stairs in my condo when we get home! After a long day of work, I'm the one who is on the verge of collapse, hehe


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Since you don't think she will eat more dry food, if she walked a bit less then she sould gain some weight. I know Indy has always been on the thin side and we worried about it but our Vet said what LadyM said better on the thin side than overweight. Yes, they can go through growth spurts, Indy was like your little one as far as slow to gain weight. Indy didn't get neutered until he was 8 months because the Vet wanted him to be at least 3 lbs. for surgery







He went through a spurt then and he is 1 year and 8 months old now and just went through another spurt







He went from 3.8 lbs. to 4.3 lbs. (in about a months time) we were so excited by the fact that he was still gaining and finally made the 4 lb mark







Our Vet was really happy about it also, he asked if anything was different, we said we didn't change anything but he was just eating more. The Vet said to keep free feeding him and let him eat (with in reason of course) all he wants. We are at the Vets once a month for nail trimming, so they are always checking on him...his weight etc.so that is why he isn't worried about him overeating and getting chubby.....besides he knows we are so careful about Indy's health that if he had any problems he would hear from us...day..night...weekend....


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey if Lilly likes those long walks then I can't see anything wrong with it. I was just surprised
to hear that a little dog that small walks that far, but that's just me. You just keep doing what
you and lilly are comfortable with. And if it helps wear her out and helps her sleep better then
you go for it. Just find some more fattening food to feed her.








[/QUOTE]


I know! I need to find something more fattening! Can I give her Pizza














? I will definitely be giving her EXTRA treats. I wonder if she doesn't eat as much as she would because she "has" to walk from the kitchen to the living room to eat her kibble on the rug. Maybe she is just too lazy. I will move her food bowl onto the rug and see if she will eat more/faster. My fear is just that I don't want to start giving her food that I don't necessarily always want her to eat, like the canned food. 

I really do hope that the walks are ok for her because she really does like them. I live in Boston and there are so many dogs out which has helped her to become wonderfully socialized and now she LOVES other dogs. 

I'll do my best to get her to eat some more. I just worry about her and since she is my first dog I don't really have any experience. Thank goodness you guys have such great advice!!
[/QUOTE]


OMG - I thought Louis was a little nutters because he carries his kibble to a soft spot. One kibble at a time. That is sooooo funny that yours does also. I actually bought a rug to put his food and water on and it is large enough for him to stand on and eat, but NOPE that isn't good enough. He picked my mom's softest silk/wool rug to go walk to and eat. lol


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

maybe u could boil her some chicken breasts and give her some, coz whenever i feed my baby chicken and give it to her 2 times per day (small amount) she always gets heavier


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is a good recipe for a supplement I feed Binky and Pippy( and Jett). Pippy is our rescued chihuahua who was abandoned while pregnant. Everyone recently went to the vet and Pippy had gained 2 oz. in a week-she looks a lot better! Anyway, this recipe was copied from the prodoggroomingsupplies dog forum, and was posted by a breeder of champion German Shepherds. I did make the whole recipe (and was rolling meatballs 'til after midnight!), but you could easily cut the recipe in halves, quarters or eighths. I rolled golf-ball sized meatballs for Max (golden retriever who has since passed) and Jett (lab mix) and marble sized ones for Bianca and (now) Pippy. I froze them in baggies so that everyone could have one in the morning and one in the evening after walks. Each evening I just take a baggie out of the freezer and put it in the fridge for the next day's treats-I really feel these little meatballs are what has perked Pippy up so much in only two weeks. Also, we all-me, my husband, Jett, Binky and Pippy walk about 3 miles a day-Binky and Pippy play on the way back and when we get home-they seem to have plenty of energy.
<div align="center">








Satin Balls :10 pounds Cheap hamburger meat [high fat content} 
Lg box of Total Cereal 
Lg box of uncooked oatmeal 
1 jar of Wheat Germ 
1 1/4 cup of veg oil 
1 1/4 cup of unflavored molasses 
10 eggs 
10 pks of unflavored gelatin 
2 cups finly pulverised carrot juice and all
1 cup of flaxseed...ground up. <I only use a quarter cup because the feed I give her has a high flaxseed content already>
2 scoops of Source/Kelp 
Take all dry ingredients and place in a bowl. I crunch up the total while still in the box, and then pour all the other dry ingredients over it In a another large bowl put the hamburger meat and the wet ingredients. Mix each bowl well, then half each so that it is easier to mix. Mix just like you would a batch of meatballs I then take it raw, and place in freezer bags and put in the freezer, thaw out a bag as needed. feed raw. I use this not only as a quick weight gain, but as a everyday supplement for my dogs this recipe has been tested and analyzed by several universities and was found to be a total canine diet a dog could live on this without added kibble or any other supplements...this was before I added the carrot I have deep pigmented red black dogs, and this recipe really keeps their coat black/red heavy pigment with the carrot that can be omitted if you like. My dogs coats are wonderful, you need to watch how much you feed it will put weight on a slim dog in a matter of a few days. It will also make an easy keeper fat in just a short period of time. Try it, your dogs will love it!!! One other thing, I have just started to add Kelp to it also, just for the added Iodine, may be good for those dogs that have a lower normal thyroid function. You can make this recipe in what ever amount you need/want by just halving the recipe down to what you want. 
Uses
I take a frozen pack to dogs shows with me, kept on ice, and never have had any trouble with it spoiling, even in the heat of summers...
All my dogs go crazy over this stuff...but you have to be careful, it will put wt on the dogs pretty fast if you feed enough....I feed a pack a day...half in am , half in pm.
When I want to increase the weight on a dog, I feed more; so far I haven't got to the point where they won't eat anymore, and believe me,The dogs stop all the itching and chewing at their coats/skin, their eyes get this bright look and the energy level goes out the roof(not that gsds need any more energy).
The bitch that I got this recipe for eats much better. It seems to whet her appetite.
Comments
Per the information received after having the Satin Balls recipe checked by several vets/labs:
Satin Balls is a total canine diet. It can be feed by itself or as a supplement, for however long you wish. My dogs have been on Satin Balls for over a year; the only time that I have fed it alone is when I had a sick dog needing to be built up or an underweight dog that I plan on showing.
The only problem with feeding it by itself is figuring out the amount. It will put weight on a dog in a few days...that's why it is so great to feed just before a show. If you have a dog that is in good weight, but you just want to build coat/endurance, you would have to figure out how much to feed (cal per kg), or you would end up with a fat dog in a very short time. At one point, I let Satin eat as much as she wanted, just to see how much she would consume. I never got to that point! After a pound pack, she was still looking for more, so I stopped. I have been told a dog will stop eating when full on it, and that you can then gauge the amount needed to maintain weight! 
I just find that per the pocketbook and ease, my dogs do very well on it as a supplement. I give about a 1/4 pound each night to maintain beautiful coats, energy level, and a full appetite...no picky eaters here. 
Just don't try to hide it in the kibble...they will make a mess throwing out the kibble, digging for the Satin Balls! My dogs have never gotten sick on Satin balls...not even when I am at a show and feed only that. I feed less kibble, so I saves money there. There is also less stool to pick up as the dogs are able to digest all of the Satin Balls.
I have been playing with the recipe. I now use the Knox Joint Gelatin instead of the plain Knox unflavored gelatin. Since this is high in vit C and protein, and is good for the joints, it would be good for the dogs. They don't seem to mind the added flavor.
Fix some up and let your dogs enjoy. They will love you forever and forever!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for the recipe!! I will definitely give that a try, I'm sure she will LOVE them


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Just a note on feeding dry kibble + fresh boiled chicken (or chicken livers, we give those too).

Our furkids have always gotten high end dry food + fresh boiled chicken or chicken livers (or something else fresh, such as lean ground lamb). They get the fresh mixed with the kibble twice daily. This certainly doesn't stop them from eating their kibble, which they really like.

They have a tendency to mostly eat the fresh chicken, chicken liver or other fresh meat when the food is put down, with a good portion of the kibble, and then nibble on what's left of the kibble for the rest of the day. They all have hearty appetites and are at a good weight.

So I don't think that feeding her extra will stop her from eating her kibble. Perhaps at first, when the idea of fresh chicken is new and exciting. But it wouldn't take her long, as soon as she realizes that this will be a daily routine, to enjoy both and eat both heartily.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't understand why you would worry that giving her a good canned food would be bad. If that's what she likes, why make her eat just kibble. The only reason we have such a thing as kibble is for our own human convenience, not because it is better. I'd give her a good quality canned that she loves, and leave the kibble as an extra as free feeding when she feels like it.

Frosty could get plenty of exercise running circles around the coffee table when he was younger--so don't worry your condo is too small. 2 miles a day burns up lots of calories!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would try that Satin Balls recipe that somebody posted. It was just recommended to me and I tried it, but of course I didn't have all the ingredients on hand, so I modified it. Wait, I modified a different Satin balls recipe. This what I did (guesstimated amounts) 

1/2 pound raw hamburger 
1/4-1/2 cup Cottage Cheese
1/4-1/2 cup Peanut Butter
2 Egg Yolks
1/2 cup Uncooked Oats

Then I mashed up some of her dry food and put into it. 

Lucy INHALED two of them and wanted more but I didn't want to upset her stomach. The thought of the raw hamburger was icky but mixed with the other stuff, it's not so bad. I'm curious to see how quickly this does put weight on Lucy! 

If you find something she likes, that's half the battle right there, I would think!


----------

